# Wot, no door?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Despite written assurances from The Swift Group that my new habitation door would be with them this week, I hardly need to complete the paragraph do I? 

Well, there is no sign of the door and no indication when it will arrive. Swift do however want to send "an assessor" to look at my present door week commencing 23rd June. That suggests the new door won't be here by then either! 

The good news though, is that the small sticker that forms part of the graphics has arrived. I just don't have a door to put it on. Only a triviality! 

Russell


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ho Crikey mate, that could put a damper on your travels..... I'm in the same boat so to speak, waiting for a none existant shower tray to arrive for my Hobby....its been on route since Febuary...I could have walked to germany and back by now to get it....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New door*

Hello Bouncer

Well, I have no travel plans for a while now. Staying in the UK for a while and when I have sorted everything that needs sorting, will look for a dog, and then passport him, so that's another 9 months at least.

I like your comments abouts walking to Germany. Rumour has it, and I am not certain of this, that the door I need is made in Italy about 20 miles from where I was based at Garda. In fact, the Italian dealer wanted to fit a new door there and then!

Russell


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

i tried to contact swift and according to there answer phone the whole company are on a week long holiday, so they should be totaly refreshed to deal with your door problem you never know they might give you the right door first time.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift door*

Greetings,

Oh Russell! it seems you are not getting any further with your problems, how hard is it to locate a door? they could surely take one off another van for you, mind you the new vans may be different!

It seems that your Swift has been fraught with problems from day one, I hope you get it all sorted and back to normal, then you can decide which van to go for next, not a Swift I presume?

After my initial problems, all seems to be going OK now on our Hymer, but the average mpg is still 21 at the moment, just hope this improves otherwise I could be changing this next year!.


----------

